# So im growing out my hair and doing a timelapse



## xiphoscesar (Dec 13, 2009)

STORY:
so i used to have long hair back around in 8th grade(last year lol) and i had it around my shoulders, but i always had it in my face on one side and never bothered to put it though the middle like a metalhead.

in the middle of the year before chrismas time, the coach came up to me and asked me if i worked out cause he said i was built and asked if i wanted to weight lift with the athletics, but he said i had to cut my hair if i wanted to go with them, and that shocked me , so i thought about it and decided to cut it all off. 

so in the end of the day it wasnt worth it cause i didnt like the way they weight lifted and got out of athletics (cause their is no way u could make muscle the way they were lifting) so i pretty much cut my hair off for nothing 

But hey atleast i got the highest bench press out of everybody in the school 

So im growing it out again and while im at it, im gonna take pics of myself everyday(concided) for 2 full years and put it in a timelapse video
so far im in 2-3 months of growing it out and taking care of it best i can 


these are some before and after pics when i cut my hair last year











and someone said i looked like the geico caveman after i posted these on myspace 


heres after my hair cut







so i just wanted to share this with eveybody

and i would also appreciate any advice you guys with long hair or that used to have long hair have for me and tips N all that stuff


----------



## 22km Tombstone (Dec 13, 2009)

Dude that's pretty cool. I like the idea of the time-lapse photos!

Not sure what advice I can give you though, as everyone's hair is different..


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 13, 2009)

You have the same thinning spot in the front that have hahaha.

The time lapse thing would be cool. I grew my hair from when I was 14 till right before I turned 18. Long hair is fun, but I just wanted something different.

Tips? Shampoo and conditioner every day, tie it back, be careful in dangerous places, ect...

I got mine caught in a drill once. Not fun hahaha.

eh, and while I'm at it, here are some pics of my hair

Before I cut it:






and as it is now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> and as it is now



Oh my goodness, its you!






My only advice is patience. I've been growing mine for somewhere around 4 or 5 years, and I remember the awkward/mullet phase like it was yesterday. I hated when it was long enough to be annoying, and while it was theoretically long enough to ponytail, it took a lot of skill, and it looked like butt. Best of luck on your journey! I love my hair, and I really don't plan on cutting it.


----------



## meisterjager (Dec 14, 2009)

^ holy shit


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 14, 2009)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> You have the same thinning spot in the front that have hahaha.
> 
> The time lapse thing would be cool. I grew my hair from when I was 14 till right before I turned 18. Long hair is fun, but I just wanted something different.
> 
> ...


 
wow man you had beatiful hair
thnx for the advice
and how big are your tunnels?


----------



## Arminius (Dec 14, 2009)

Dear god, that much muscle mass in 9th grade


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 15, 2009)

xiphoscesar said:


> wow man you had beatiful hair
> thnx for the advice
> and how big are your tunnels?



haha thanks.

I'm at 3/4


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 15, 2009)

well i've been growing my hair for about two and a half years from the roots up... it's just past my shoulders now... i'm not sure if any of my hair care tips will apply as i'm a black man and i have dreads which require a different sort of care, but i... 

i'll be watching the progress...


----------



## SevenStringSam (Dec 15, 2009)

man my coach made me do the same thing. only difference is now i can bench 480 5 times. our workout is extreme burn outs. its hell but over the top worth it


----------



## damigu (Dec 16, 2009)

i'm pretty sure it isn't legal for your coach to bar admission to any athletic club based on your hair length (or to force you to cut it).
the next time any teacher tries to force you to cut your hair to join a club, you should take it to the school's administration.


i used to have hair about halfway down my back. just wash it regularly and trim the ends now and then so you don't get damaged ends.

these days i sport a shaved/buzzed look. i have a set of clippers and i take it down to 1/8" every weekend. i get a *LOT* more attention from girls with my current look than i ever got with long hair.


----------



## SevenStringSam (Dec 16, 2009)

for me i had to. i wrestle and didnt want to wear the hair cap that made me look like a giant penis... plus my hair never really was too long.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 16, 2009)

Had long hair when i was younger and have had a shaved head for 15 years. Right now I am growing a beard..never had one.. and am thinking of letting the hair grow.

Not sure if this will go over well in my world of Property Managment and mid life of 43...Hey I could blame it on a mid life crissis eh!!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 16, 2009)

Good luck!  Keep trucking through the awful months where it's both too short and too long at the same time 




damigu said:


> i'm pretty sure it isn't legal for your coach to bar admission to any athletic club based on your hair length (or to force you to cut it).
> the next time any teacher tries to force you to cut your hair to join a club, you should take it to the school's administration.



Haha I always wondered that. I went to a boys school where they made us cut our hair to go to SCHOOL let alone athletics clubs (even if it was tied back). Me and my friends were all trying to grow ours out at the time so that sucked! 
Mines just past my tits now but I'm certain it would've reach my waist by now if it wasn't for the school. Teachers used to hunt us down regularly and tell us to get it cut  We would actually try and avoid certain staff for weeks on end. We did try and rebel for quite a while by refusing , but it got to the point where I thought fuck it and went for 1 inch spikes instead (2 years ago now). They were actually putting us in isolation for breaks and removing us from lessons. Before I cut it they were threatening suspension from the school. 

The worst part? Our sixth form college was on the same grounds, in the same building, with the same staff, and the same uniform. However, based on the fact that girls attended this sixth form, guys there were allowed long hair 

This was pretty much the limit before you would start getting in trouble 
http://www.hairfinder.com/haircollections2/hairstyle2008-h3.jpg

I managed to get to something like this before I cut it short for the final year
http://farm1.static.flickr.com/226/499354024_6c9b2ea734.jpg

Fun times


----------



## damigu (Dec 16, 2009)

well, i was only speaking about public schools. private schools can effectively set whatever rules they want.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 16, 2009)

Probably, but this wasn't a private school, else I would understand


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 16, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> well i've been growing my hair for about two and a half years from the roots up... it's just past my shoulders now... i'm not sure if any of my hair care tips will apply as i'm a black man and i have dreads which require a different sort of care, but i...
> 
> i'll be watching the progress...


 black ppl with long hair are


----------



## Variant (Dec 17, 2009)

xiphoscesar said:


> ppl with long hair are



Fixed. 



As for the O.P., I'd introduce the coach to the ACLU, and a take down the 1954 calender in his office and replace it with a 2010 one.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2009)

For those of you who say you get more attention from girls with short hair..


----------



## damigu (Dec 17, 2009)

not really. long hair got me attention from other guys with long hair. "dude, your hair is awesome! how long did it take to grow?" etc.
with the exception of some sleazy chicks, i didn't get much attention from girls about it.

with short hair i get guys mostly ignoring me (except other buzzed head guys who give me nods), and the girls all say it looks really good and want to touch it.
and then they tell me how good it feels when they touch ("it feels like a hand massage" or "it's softer than i thought, i like it!").


----------



## synrgy (Dec 17, 2009)

damigu said:


> and then they tell me how good it feels when they touch ("it feels like a hand massage" or "it's softer than i thought, i like it!").



Sounds like somebody needs to pull back a little bit from the hair products.

I'm currently growing mine out, but I don't know how far I'll make it before I say fuck it and cut it all off again. I've been repeating that process since the first time I cut off my long hair about 14 years ago. If I could wake up in the morning and have my long hair back, I'd take it. Unfortunately, everything between the 'just long enough to be in my eyes but not long enough to tuck behind my ears' phase to 'holy crap, it's past my shoulders' phase SUCKS DONKEY BALLS.

unrelated side note: leftyjoe, I noticed you were in MD, and your short hair picture looks really familiar. I think we might have some mutual friends in that crazy 'real life' place I hear so much about around here, and unless you just 'have one of those faces', I think we've hung out before..


----------



## damigu (Dec 17, 2009)

i don't use any hair products. not even shampoo. it's short enough that i don't need to. really short hair is a just a lot softer than most people would think.

also, if it were hair products responsible for the feel and attention i got with it, why on earth would i stop using them? that just makes no sense.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 17, 2009)

damigu said:


> i don't use any hair products. not even shampoo. it's short enough that i don't need to. really short hair is a just a lot softer than most people would think.
> 
> also, if it were hair products responsible for the feel and attention i got with it, why on earth would i stop using them? that just makes no sense.



That's just _exactly_ the phrases chicks used to say to me when I used *way* too much hair gel, back when I was apparently trying to do my best impression of Goku's Super Saiyin hair. 

And because 'it's softer than I thought it would be' is practically synonymous with 'it looks like shit'.


----------



## damigu (Dec 17, 2009)

synrgy said:


> And because 'it's softer than I thought it would be' is practically synonymous with 'it looks like shit'.



unless your head doesn't have a good shape for keeping it that short, it can't/doesn't look like shit.
take a look at his picture in the first post. it's too short to do anything but stick straight out. everyone assumes it will feel spiky/prickly because of that. but it's actually quite soft.
much the same way that grown out beard hair is also quite soft, even though people assume it'll be prickly and rough.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 17, 2009)

I think I figured it out.







=


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 17, 2009)

damigu said:


> not really. long hair got me attention from other guys with long hair. "dude, your hair is awesome! how long did it take to grow?" etc.
> with the exception of some sleazy chicks, i didn't get much attention from girls about it.
> 
> with short hair i get guys mostly ignoring me (except other buzzed head guys who give me nods), and the girls all say it looks really good and want to touch it.
> and then they tell me how good it feels when they touch ("it feels like a hand massage" or "it's softer than i thought, i like it!").



See I can't tell you the number of girls who have wanted to touch my hair, and run their hands right through it. I also can't tell you the number of girls I've gotten immediately there after. Different strokes, I guess, but I've been far more successful in that realm than I ever was with short hair.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> See I can't tell you the number of girls who have wanted to touch my hair, and run their hands right through it. I also can't tell you the number of girls I've gotten immediately there after. Different strokes, I guess, but I've been far more successful in that realm than I ever was with short hair.



I think the key is when the girl knew you with long hair and then sees you with short hair. It's a novelty.


----------



## damigu (Dec 17, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> See I can't tell you the number of girls who have wanted to touch my hair, and run their hands right through it. I also can't tell you the number of girls I've gotten immediately there after. Different strokes, I guess, but I've been far more successful in that realm than I ever was with short hair.



as i said: only the sleazy chicks paid attention to me with long hair. the type that you can get immediately thereafter.
i'm not interested in those girls.



synrgy said:


> I think the key is when the girl knew you with long hair and then sees you with short hair. It's a novelty.



most of them now never knew me with normal or long hair, and i still get a fair amount of attention for it. the novelty factory may be part of it since buzzed hair is less common than long hair, but they definitely like it.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 18, 2009)

The ease of getting a girl does not necessarily directly correlate to them being sleazy, and as I said from the beginning, I completely disagree with your assertion that short hair somehow makes you more susceptible to attracting "quality girls".


----------



## damigu (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 18, 2009)

anyways

some girls find long hair attractive and i heard chicks are suckers for these type of pony tails


----------



## Keytarist (Dec 19, 2009)

The only thing wrong with long hair is that you will look like Devin Townsend after a while.


----------



## Brendan G (Dec 19, 2009)

Keytarist said:


> The only thing wrong with long hair is that you will look like Devin Townsend after a while.


Wait, bad thing?


----------



## failshredder (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm 22. You might be able to see from my profile pic that I am going to look like Devin Townsend in about five years or so.

Pity me.


----------



## Keytarist (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, I was just kidding. It doesn't happen to everyone, but when I had long hair it fell off from my head very easily. It has got good and bad things IMO. Now I have relative short hair and feels better than before.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Dec 22, 2009)

so anybody got more advice


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 23, 2009)

Emphasis on "No Metal Parts".

I think the big stuff has already been addressed. Shampoo and conditioner every day, comb daily, have it trimmed every few months to keep the ends from getting damaged, and you will be stuck in the limbo of "my hair is too short to be in a ponytail but just long enough to be a pain in the ass" for what seems like forever. Before I could pull off a ponytail, I wore hats and did the Gene Simmons hair; I don't suggest wearing your hair like that man in public, but hats can be your friend. I don't use any product outside of shampoo and conditioner, as my hair does not respond well to product, but everybody's hair is different.

I've gotten more attention from girls with my long hair than I've ever gotten with short hair. I have beautiful curly golden locks, so that might have something to do with it, but it's different from person to person. I get compliments from some girls, but my sister hates my long hair. And you have to figure that women deal with long hair more than guys do, and therefore think they know more about it. If you take care of your hair, I'm thinking that females are more likely to give a positive reaction. I could do better with my hair - I had layers when it was shorter, and now that those have grown out, it needs trimming.

Also, this is truth, so long as you don't smell funny:




xiphoscesar said:


> anyways
> 
> some girls find long hair attractive and i heard chicks are suckers for these type of pony tails


----------



## jymellis (Dec 23, 2009)

i can give you my advice from when i had long hair. im 75% native american and i have REALLY dry skin and scalp. when i wash my hair everyday i get really bad dandruff and i will begin to shed. i found that NOT washing my hair everyday made it grow thicker, fuller, and faster.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 23, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i can give you my advice from when i had long hair. im 75% native american and i have REALLY dry skin and scalp. when i wash my hair everyday i get really bad dandruff and i will begin to shed. i found that NOT washing my hair everyday made it grow thicker, fuller, and faster.



Depending on the person's scalp/hair type, this is absolutely true. If you have a typically dry scalp, it helps a lot to let some natural oils accumulate between washings. Mine has a tendency to react to seasonal changes. In the winter I wash my hair less because my scalp gets so dry in the colder climate, and I end up with irritated/itchy/flaky scalp if I shampoo/condition it every day. During the off days I use a leave-in conditioner type product, and that helps a lot too. During the summer, my scalp does fine, so I usually shampoo/condition daily then.

We're all unique snowflakes and blah blah blah, so what works for one dude isn't exactly gonna work for the next.


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm trying to grow out my hair long but but it won't fucking grow

I haven't gotten a haircut in like a year but it's stayed the same length WTF!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 28, 2009)

Mattnh79 said:


> I'm trying to grow out my hair long but but it won't fucking grow
> 
> I haven't gotten a haircut in like a year but it's stayed the same length WTF!



How long is it stuck at? The longer it gets the slower it grows, it seems


----------



## damigu (Dec 29, 2009)

despite a lot of people claiming that hair is dead material, it is very much alive.

if you want to keep it growing, you have to trim it regularly. and eat a protein rich diet.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 9, 2010)

so any one else got any more advice
thnx for everthing so far guys 
lets try to keep them coming if we can


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 9, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> How long is it stuck at? The longer it gets the slower it grows, it seems



I have some hair product called Miracle Gro


----------



## Reece Fullwood (Jan 9, 2010)

The JohnFrieda collection, is always an expensive option, but really doesn't dry your hair out, and you can use it everyday. plus its always good if your going for the 80's look haha
always found that hair dryers damage my hair more thank anything else.

Also non metal hair ties is a good idea.


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 11, 2010)

One tip is to brush your hair often. The brush takes oils and stuff from your scalp and evens it out across your hair to moisturise it and make it fuller, shinier etc. Don't wash it too often. You can shower without washing your hair.


----------



## Janiator (Jan 11, 2010)

> You can shower without washing your hair.


I can't. For some reason my hair gets all piled up in one insane mess if i don't wash it every time I shower. Do you have any tips on that?
God I love having long hair
So do we have any progress pics yet?


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jan 12, 2010)

Janiator said:


> I can't. For some reason my hair gets all piled up in one insane mess if i don't wash it every time I shower. Do you have any tips on that?
> God I love having long hair
> So do we have any progress pics yet?


 
well il upload some as soon as i get done with my school project
(which im not gonna do)


----------



## xiphoscesar (Feb 7, 2010)

UPDATE​ 

heres a couple of pics from my progress

sept 20-2009






oct 20 -2009 (i had pink eye, thats why my eye is red )






november 20-2009






december 20 -2009






jan 20- 2010






feb 2 -2010


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 7, 2010)

Cool idea. I wish I'd done this myself


----------



## damigu (Feb 7, 2010)

your hair grows about as fast as mine. it'll be long in no time flat.


----------



## Jtizzle (Apr 25, 2010)

My hair used to be a little longer than the xiphos, but I cut it about a week after my spring break. I now get more bitches and look manlier. 
I realized how annoying long hair is. Sleeping is a bitch. I sleep sideways and hair would just fall on my face. Driving with my windows down doesnt let me see. Combing my hair in the morning was painful. 
Short hair is easy to maintain and saves me time. I basically don't even have to comb it. It's not that short either. I'd say it's about Thumb-length, but I plan on going about an inch shorter.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Sep 18, 2010)

**Update**
project was ruined cause my computer lost some of the photo files 

either way i keep my hair growing
and heres the most recent photo of it




what do yall think? i put it in a ponytail

ive been getting stares from alot girls at school ever since too


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 19, 2010)

You look like a masseuse to me for some reason


----------

